# CVA Optima Pro Bullet help



## missingND

I just picked up this gun (CVA Optima Pro .50 cal) and looking for anyone who's found a sabot/bullet combination that loads well with it. I got lucky with my first muzzleloader because the first round off the shelf fit the barrel like a glove and shot well. That was a cheap Knight and the round was a TC 240 XTP. I tried running one of those down the barrel of this CVA and almost broke my ramrod. 

I know that there's no standard size when it comes to muzzleloader barrels from company to company. Some run small others run big so I don't need to know what works in another guns. I've already spent about $60 on different size sabots and bullets in .44 and .45 cal I can return most since I just used them to size check but I'd like to find something to take to the range this week. If you shoot an Optima and have a good loading round please let me know. 
thanks


----------



## steelmagoo

I shoot Powerbelts with 100 grains Pyrodex out of my Optima. They load easily for at least two shots without cleaning, but I always run a patch with Bore Butter between shots anyway. I keep a couple pre-lubed patches in a ziplock bag in my pocket when hunting. This summer, I tried some sabots (can't remember the brand) that I could barely get rammed down the barrel.


----------



## noodle8177

i have had a optima for 2 years and i shoot a 230 grain tc surefire sabot and 100 grains of pyrodex powder and out of a lead slead i can cut bullet holes at around 100 yards


----------



## missingND

Thanks guys. I'm finally heading to the range tomorrow. I'm gonna try the surfires in front of triple seven pellets, also got some hornady SST's in 250grain using the green harvester sabot.


----------



## dakotaman

I have one in a .50. I love and use the Nosler 250 HP and sabot. They load well and are super accurate. Had three holes touching at 100 yds. Dropped a doe in her tracks at 110 yds. Also had luck with TC 250 gr. slick load sabots.


----------



## missingND

At last I got this gun on the range today. 20 shots and I'm still not happy. That triple seven fowled so bad a couple times I couldn't seat the second shot. Cleaned the bore at least 6 times today. Back again tomorrow with different powder and primers. Picked up some Jim Shockey's Gold square pellets and CCI inline primers. Also seasoned with bore butter as soon as I got it home. If all else fails I'll hunt the old $99 Knight on Sat and keep working on this gun till muzzle loader opener. It is at least easier to clean.


----------



## wave warrior

my buddy uses trip 7 and always has issues seating bullets...i use regular pyrodex pellets with no issues and easy cleaning(after the bore butter seasoned the barrel)...try hornaday lock & load sabots...after trying all others this is the combo that worked for me!!! dont give up...you'll find soon what works and be AMAZED at how accurate these are!!! good luck!!


----------



## missingND

The problem was way to much fowling. I think I was just snowplowing the gunk down the bore with the sabot. I tried to just swab but that seemed to make it worst. I was getting shoots touching on the 50 yrd range just got tired of cleaning. I hope the bore butter along with a colder primer and different powder will help this. Two different people at Gander mountain suggested the Shockeys gold, both said it's really clean burning. The rain kept me home today so I hope to get back tomorrow. I like the gun just can't wait to find what works best with it. I did get good accuracy with all the slug/sabot combos I tested now if I've fixed the fowling I'm set.

I need to fill this tag Saturday so I can get back to waterfowl hunting!


----------



## Lundy

Information on Bore Butter direct from the TC website.

7: How do I use Natural Lube 1000 Plus Bore Butter?
It's easy. The first step is to remove all traces of oil from your muzzleloader by cleaning the bore with hot water and a detergent. Then coat the bore with Bore Butter using a patch or swab saturated with it. From that point on, never allow a petroleum based lube to interfere with the Natural Lube. Use bullets prelubed with Bore Butter, and when cleaning, use an all natural bore cleaner like our No. 13. As you continue to shoot, you will be slowly seasoning the bore and will notice that very little fouling builds up. Loading will remain easy from shot to shot, and cleaning will be a snap. 

Note about Sabots
T/C's All Natural Lube 1000 Plus Bore Butter was designed as a lube to be used with traditional patched roundballs (lube the patches) and all lead conical bullets like our Maxi-Ball and Maxi-Hunters.

If you are shooting sabots, DO NOT LUBE YOUR SABOTS. Sabots are designed to be shot right out of the package____DRY. In fact, you should remove any trace of Natural Lube, or any lube for that matter, from the barrel before shooting sabots. The less lube you have in the barrel when shooting sabots, the better, to achieve optimum accuracy.

When your hunting or shooting is done, and your rifle cleaned after shooting, re-lube your barrel with T/C's All Natural Lube Bore Butter prior to storage. Wipe down the outside as well. It's an excellent rust preventative.

Check you American pioneer powder closely. I have not shot it but know some who have and have read numerous accounts from others that have tried it also. None were very happy with the performance, especially the amount of standard deviation in FPS from shot to shot.

The crud ring you are experiencing is usually only associated with Triple 7, especially in pellet form. I never experienced any "crud" ring when shooting loose T7 and know of no one having "crud" rings when shooting loose Pyrodex RS. There black powder substitutes are dirty by nature. I always found it necessary to run a spit patch followed by a dry patch between each shot to ensure the best accuracy for sighting in. For hunting it is, or was for me, necessary for foul that barrel prior to hunting. My guns do not impact the same point with a clean barrel as with a dirty barrel. The impact change varied from gun to gun, one gun displayed a difference of 5-6". Once the barrel was fouled I was confident that the impact would reflect my scope settings. I did not worry about running patches between shoots while hunting. The first shot was meant to do the work, the second shot was only there for a close followup finishing shot if required.

Muzzleloading is not hard, but it is confusing. There are s many different powders and bullets sabot combinations available that it is both good and bad. With so many choices where do you start, but that big choice also gives every hunter the realistic chance of finding a readily available load that his gun likes. Every gun is different, you just need to find what it likes, not what you want it to like.

Kim


----------



## missingND

Thanks for the bore butter tip. I ended up cleaning it out of the bore before shooting. I ended up with about 1.5" groups at 100 yards with 100gr of Shockeys and 44-240 Hornadys. Odd because the T/C shockwaves and Hornady 45-250 SST/ML were all over the paper at that range. Guess it just likes the 24O gr bullets. That powder is sweet! I ran a patch after every shot and it loaded like a dream all afternoon. Now if I can just get a deer in the crosshairs after Christmas!


----------

